# fake coral and plants



## emceeee (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello. Some of the fake plants, rocks and wood look so realistic. I'm thinking of buying some. Would love to hear your experience.

Thanks!

emceeee


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm not a great advocate of fake decor, But as long as it's kept clean, it usually looks ok. The biggest issue, i would imagine, is the hassle of keeping it clean. Personally, I like the look of real rocks, but I still use fake pants in my FW tank.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I really would suggest using real rocks. They look much better, are natural, and actually very beneficial to your system.

Good luck!


----------

